# ZION again?



## wolfepakt (Dec 17, 2005)

Admittedly I am biased since I live here (bout 15 miles from the entance to Zion NP) and I just got a decent camera!

But anyway, when are some of you coming to see Zion through the photo's eye again?


----------



## Chase (Dec 17, 2005)

Ohhh you just HAD to bring up Zion, didn't you?


----------



## wolfepakt (Dec 18, 2005)

Of course! I live here!


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 18, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> Ohhh you just HAD to bring up Zion, didn't you?



You had your chance to join us last month when we were there. Did I mention how beautiful it was? :greenpbl:


----------



## Chase (Dec 18, 2005)

Psst....she's not very nice :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Dec 18, 2005)

In late September, I drove through southern Utah and came within 50 miles of Zion, but was on my way to Bryce Canyon, so couldn't stop. I have a hard time leaving Zion once I'm there, so it was just as well. :razz:

I'm always up for trying to make a trip to Zion, if anyone tries to put anything together in the next year. :thumbup:


----------



## 303villain (Dec 18, 2005)

ive always wanted to go there as well, and im not too terribly far away.  i say we plan a big giant meetup in the not so distant future!


----------



## zedin (Dec 18, 2005)

Well I will be stopping by Zion on Jan 4th.  I am attending a conference in Keystone CO so figured it a good halfway point for driving out there plus I am anxious to see what it is like in winter (only been in late spring).

Also will hit Arches NP on the 10th or 11th on my way back =p  (why do so many folks fly when there is soo much cool stuff to see when driving)


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 19, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> Psst....she's not very nice :mrgreen:



Oh you know you love it when I tease you about Zion.  Next time, you're coming. Got it? layball:


----------



## wolfepakt (Dec 19, 2005)

I will be out of town that weekend (Jan 4).  I am going to the International Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas (errr Lost Wages)


----------

